# current waiting times at care manchester



## karenuk (Aug 17, 2003)

hi
We had succesful treatment at care in 2004 using donor eggs(me being the recipient) resulting in our now 3 year old lovely boy ,sadly we lost his twin 17 weeks into the pregnancy.
We are now thinking about trying for a sibling for him and doing it all again,hence my question to any ladies having treatment at care manchester what is the current waiting times for donor egg treatment
mant thanks
karen


----------

